# Pca



## Winnow

Where can I see the results?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

You should be able to Google "Poodle Club if America- show results" and find a link. The show is still going though, isn't it?


----------



## roxy25

PCA National: Judges

Its still going on


----------



## Margret

I'm excited about the results, a friend of mine has a minature there, she's Norwegian but she's been in the US now for a few months doing great


----------



## amerique2

Agility's tomorrow; Obedience and Rally on Tuesday; Dogs on Wednesday; Bitches on Thursday; Best of Breed on Friday. Think there's also a Silver Competition and Red Competition tomorrow also. One of these days I'm going to get there. They have a deal where you can watch the actual competition live on your computer or later in the day for $70 for Wed., Thursday and Friday or $25/day.


----------



## poodlelover

This is a link to see the show on video, there is a fee. 


http://pca.showdogvideopros.com/


----------



## Winnow

The results are in 

2010 National Results


----------



## roxy25

Awesome !

I can't wait to go next year


----------



## thestars

roxy25 said:


> Awesome !
> 
> I can't wait to go next year


I'll be there too next year with a bunch of "red kids" and friends and their poos from the Poodle Club of Tulsa! I was looking at buying a big motor home yesterday so that shows would be easier and more convenient for us. We'll caravan there.

A friend and her Red Girl, Antoinette, won Best of Breed AND placed 3rd in Amateur Owner Handler at PCA at the Apricot Red Poodle Club match. She just started showing in AKC when I started. Are you going to show Enzo next year? It would be a hoot to see him there as my spoo boy will be showing too.

Bought the Standards DVDs for PCA so can't wait to get them and watch!


----------



## roxy25

thestars said:


> I'll be there too next year with a bunch of "red kids" and friends and their poos from the Poodle Club of Tulsa! I was looking at buying a big motor home yesterday so that shows would be easier and more convenient for us. We'll caravan there.
> 
> A friend and her Red Girl, Antoinette, won Best of Breed AND placed 3rd in Amateur Owner Handler at PCA at the Apricot Red Poodle Club match. She just started showing in AKC when I started. Are you going to show Enzo next year? It would be a hoot to see him there as my spoo boy will be showing too.
> 
> Bought the Standards DVDs for PCA so can't wait to get them and watch!


Where are the results for the red match ? I did not see them I was looking for them lol 

Maybe ? If Our friend goes and handles him we might enter him.


----------



## Vibrant

roxy25 said:


> Where are the results for the red match ? I did not see them I was looking for them lol
> 
> Maybe ? If Our friend goes and handles him we might enter him.


The apricot, brown and silver matches aren't official AKC shows, and are not included in the PCA results. I've never seen the results posted anywhere for brown and silver and they haven't posted the results on the apricot/red club's website for awhile.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Well, that isn't right!!


----------



## Argon

I just got back from PCA, it was SO MUCH FUN!!! I won a $600 basket of rubber bands, brushes, and hair wraps from The Color Coordinated Canine in the PCA raffle, it was great. So many amazing dogs. I went with my mom and Jaset Poodles, whose special London got First Award of Merit, he was to die for! For the standard poodles, the Brighton bitch took BOV and BIS - she had a gorgeous face on her, followed by Micah (Penndragon Masaniello, also a gorgeous dog), and then Jaset Satisfaction. To a lot of people's surprise (but not mine), Jetta took 2nd award of merit. I got to meet a lot of top kennel people too, and see a lot of different types of dogs, which was a great learning experience. I saw a few apricots, a really pretty red, and a silver beige (or at least we thought it was... no one could decide on the color). Walker the toy poodle was adorable as well, he looked like a little machine rather than a real dog. I highly recommend any poodle fan to go one year. It's out in the middle of nowhere in MD but it's totally worth the flight and drive.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Any idea where the red was out of?


----------



## Argon

I am not sure, I asked if it was a Terry Farley dog but it wasn't, he only had apricots there. I think it was a kennel I hadn't really heard of. You didn't see too many different colors there, a couple of silvers placed but for the most part it was just b & w.


----------



## Argon

Here is a picture I took ringside of Jaset Satisfaction, such an AWESOME dog!!!


----------



## jak

OOoooh! 

I cannot wait to go to the PCA!!! 
It is definitely on my priority list as the first place I will go, when I can!
But who knows when that will be!


----------



## Margret

I don't see any results when I click on the link.. I just go to a page that is called results but the only link there is to order videos.. and it says what went on each day.. but no results. Is it my computer being silly or me?


----------



## roxy25

Margret said:


> I don't see any results when I click on the link.. I just go to a page that is called results but the only link there is to order videos.. and it says what went on each day.. but no results. Is it my computer being silly or me?


When you click on results a list is shown on the Left side in blue right below Results.

I hope that helps I could not find them either because I didnt look on the left side lol


----------



## thestars

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Any idea where the red was out of?


I know exactly who the red is and you would be absolutely shocked at the pedigree, everyone is at the ARPC. Definitely not normal for this breeding to get a beauty...the stars and the moon and all the planets had to line up just perfectly to get this red std poodle. Although it could use a bit of better rear movement, maybe with more maturity it'll improve.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Well????


----------



## roxy25

thestars said:


> I know exactly who the red is and you would be absolutely shocked at the pedigree, everyone is at the ARPC. Definitely not normal for this breeding to get a beauty...the stars and the moon and all the planets had to line up just perfectly to get this red std poodle. Although it could use a bit of better rear movement, maybe with more maturity it'll improve.


ok.......hwell::rolffleyes:


----------



## Cdnjennga

Not exactly on topic, but happy to see a Canadian dog got high in trial agility! I actually know the breeder of that dog, she's the one who recommended I contact my breeder. Fantastic!


----------



## Argon

thestars said:


> I know exactly who the red is and you would be absolutely shocked at the pedigree, everyone is at the ARPC. Definitely not normal for this breeding to get a beauty...the stars and the moon and all the planets had to line up just perfectly to get this red std poodle. Although it could use a bit of better rear movement, maybe with more maturity it'll improve.


Yes I heard a lot of the same thing going around when people were looking at the PCA catalog and breeding on the dog. I forgot exactly what it was, though. Nothing I had heard of...and some people sitting behind me had some choice things to say about the kennel it was from. Pretty much all the colors there could use improvement in one way or another, (a few nice silvers and browns) but for a red I thought it was quite nice. Especially the coat color.


----------



## Harley_chik

I believe the red was Antoinette Bordeaux Du Nola from Happy Tails Poodles. Not sure why it's such a secret. 


I would really love to know who they silver beige was. If anyone has that info, I would be very grateful. I did see her(?) pic and she appears to be a silver beige. I didn't recognize her handler and the armband wasn't visible.


----------



## cbrand

Harley_chik said:


> I believe the red was Antoinette Bordeaux Du Nola from Happy Tails Poodles. Not sure why it's such a secret.


She's cute. She has three points so far..... here's hoping that they get her finished.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Harley_chik said:


> I believe the red was Antoinette Bordeaux Du Nola from Happy Tails Poodles. Not sure why it's such a secret.
> 
> 
> I would really love to know who they silver beige was. If anyone has that info, I would be very grateful. I did see her(?) pic and she appears to be a silver beige. I didn't recognize her handler and the armband wasn't visible.


Thank you Harley-chik. I find the secrecy rather amusing.


----------



## plumcrazy

I'd never heard of Happy Tails poodles so I googled and and found THIS :scared:

Arndt's Happy Tails Poodles

Thankfully, this is NOT where Antoinette is from... I got the creeps as soon as I saw that site!! 

Here is Antoinette's home page...

Standard Poodle | Standard Poodles For Sale | Standard Poodle Breeders | Home

Whew!! :lol:


----------



## jak

plumcrazy said:


> I'd never heard of Happy Tails poodles so I googled and and found THIS :scared:
> 
> Arndt's Happy Tails Poodles
> 
> Thankfully, this is NOT where Antoinette is from... I got the creeps as soon as I saw that site!!
> 
> Here is Antoinette's home page...
> 
> Standard Poodle | Standard Poodles For Sale | Standard Poodle Breeders | Home
> 
> Whew!! :lol:


I had the same thing!!
Nearly died !


----------



## NOLA Standards

*Fyi*

Greetings!

Thanks for the compliments. It's been a bit disconcerting to discover - daily it seems like! all the chatter about Antoinette and myself.

Some quick - accurate - history.

No secrecy - just wasn't aware of this forum. Sorry to have left you out. We attended our first show (as a visitor) in Biloxi, LA last Spring. Antoinette has been in 6 shows, counting PCA and we have 3 points and a 3rd placment at PCA! She's 14 months old (be impressed with the hair I have grown! I am a first timer/novice/sucker!) We will go back out in June, I think.

We don't have a website yet. As soon as I do I'll post it for you! I've met with the website designer and am having original art done of Antoinette. (Say with me - expensive and taking for bloody ever!).

No breeding. She is my Foundation Bitch (gotta love the caps)

She is not a Happy Tails breeding but Linda was instrumental in picking her for me. (She has also been helpful with getting testing done on Antoinette's family members who are still alive and kicking and available to us.)

The AKC show world has been quite interesting. Surprisingly, we've received some of our strongest support from the traditional color breeders, although the ARPC guys are glad to have us in the ranks. I keep being told I need a thick skin - got it! 

Michele Polito is our Mentor and she is some fierce lady! She and her Marcella won the Bred By Exhibitor Bitch Class at PCA this year! (where is the little smiley guy applauding??).

Yes, Antoinette is from "pet breeding". I think it was our 3rd point judge - Steve Keating - who asked where she came from. Michele told him 'Pet Breeding" and he commented that some of the best dogs are sitting on someones couch. That said, there are 2 generations - 3 at most, before my red and your red have common ancestors (there's that assuming again...me assuming you have a red, sorry!)

That said, she's a doll and is learning to use herself better all the time. (You know, that could be me learning to not mess her up...) 

On another note (notes!)... I did meet the owner of the silver/cafe boy. Michele knows her well so I'll get her name for you and her boy's name. There was also a cafe girl - same lady.

Also had the pleasure of finally seeing "London" and meeting his owners (they were staying in our hotel). I had heard plenty about him and Jetta, too. Neither one disappointed.

Michele's set-up was between Brighton's and Tim Braziers set-up. I loved Brighton's Starzclub Just Do It (Reserve Winne'rs Bitch) and getting to watch Penny Dugan groom was a class!

I didn't originally order the DVDs, but now I have to!

Best to All

Tabatha Waters
NOLA Standards

PS I know poodles aren't French!  (This in response to a comment I received at PCA about Antoinette's name) NOLA stands for New Orleans LA and Antoinette's name is a nod to my city. Next dog might be named Who Dat


----------



## Harley_chik

Welcome again and thanks for the info. 

(The secrecy comments weren't directed to you at all, but towards Thestars' post, saying she knew exactly who your dog was but leaving out the name.:rolffleyes It's so nice to have you here. Congratulations again!


----------



## roxy25

Harley_chik said:


> Welcome again and thanks for the info.
> 
> (The secrecy comments weren't directed to you at all, but towards Thestars' post, saying she knew exactly who your dog was but leaving out the name.:rolffleyes It's so nice to have you here. Congratulations again!


I agree HC there should be no secrecy ?!?!?! 

Anyways

I am so happy you decided to join ! Don't be ashamed of where your dog comes from . My boy enzo is a "pet breeding" also He is our foundation and we hope to breed up He is a red standards too. Chris bailey is such a nice person she has helped us a lot , i wish I was there to see London in person.


----------



## thestars

It was not my place to say. Tabatha, thank you for joining and clearing up rumors.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your lovely girl and the excitement she has caused at PCA!!! There were no rumours on here because hardly anyone knew who your girl was, and the one person who did would not share her name. Way to go, getting people at an AKC event excited abouut the reds, with a pretty example of the breed who just happens to be red. Good on you!


----------



## roxy25

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Welcome to the forum and congrats on your lovely girl and the excitement she has caused at PCA!!! There were no rumours on here because hardly anyone knew who your girl was, and the one person who did would not share her name. Way to go, getting people at an AKC event excited abouut the reds, with a pretty example of the breed who just happens to be red. Good on you!




I agree what rumors Jean ? You made this a big deal more than anyone on here. All me and Cherie wanted to know was who the dog came from..... How is that a rumor lol ? you choose to make its some kind of mystery for what reason not sure why ?:wacko:


----------



## plumcrazy

If Tabatha wanted to keep her girl a "secret" she wouldn't be showing her!! :wacko: IMO it can be anyone's "place" to reveal the identity of any show dog if they have that information - it only makes sense! Why wouldn any owner/breeder/handler want to hide that information? hwell:

Welcome to the forum, Tabatha! Hoping to see more of Antoinette!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

roxy25 said:


> I agree what rumors Jean ? You made this a big deal more than anyone on here. All me and Cherie wanted to know was who the dog came from..... How is that a rumor lol ? you choose to make its some kind of mystery for what reason not sure why ?:wacko:


And I would think that since we both have reds, and this lovely red is being talked about, that it would be a perfectly logical thing to ask.


----------



## roxy25

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> And I would think that since we both have reds, and this lovely red is being talked about, that it would be a perfectly logical thing to ask.


Yes I just wanted to know who was the red stunner at the show ! I am always happy to see a red placing ! If I was Tabitha I would want everyone to talk about me if I placed at PCA LOL thats just me tho.  I am really excited for Antoinette I believe she should be the 6 red Ch in America ? I think that is really exciting !


----------



## wishpoo

Roxi - when you place I will put a 24' banner across the front of my house with Enzo's photo and tinsels and all :target: LOL 

I also feel so happy when any other than "regular" color gets a recognition !!!! It is soooo hard and making it is than bigger achievement than any other !!!!


----------



## Harley_chik

plumcrazy said:


> If Tabatha wanted to keep her girl a "secret" she wouldn't be showing her!! :wacko: IMO it can be anyone's "place" to reveal the identity of any show dog if they have that information - it only makes sense! Why wouldn any owner/breeder/handler want to hide that information? hwell:
> 
> Welcome to the forum, Tabatha! Hoping to see more of Antoinette!


IA completely. I found the info by googling the names of dogs on the PCA results page. I wasn't even looking for info on Tabatha's girl. I knew people here would want to know and I was hoping someone could provide me w/ the info I wanted. I wasn't able to find it via google.

Thestars, you are trying to make this into something it's not. If you didn't want to share the info that's fine but why tell everyone "I know exactly who the red is and you would be absolutely shocked at the pedigree"? It comes across as childish.


----------



## *heather*

Very interesting thread  
:welcome: to the forum Tabatha!! I would LOVE to see a picture of your beautiful red Antoinette! Congrats on getting reds in the show ring!! I'm super excited for you!!


----------



## NOLA Standards

*Some Pics*

Again, thank you all for the encouragement and compliments!

I've tried to create an album of some of Antoinette's photos. Think - at least - it's there. Computers continually try to make a moron of me! hwell:


----------



## amerique2

Nice album of Antoinette! Enjoyed seeing her. Welcome!


----------

